# Need help finding a puppy for me.



## thesneakyseal (Apr 24, 2016)

This is the post I made on reddit where I was told to come here and ask you guys to help me find a breeder or for more information. 

I'm trying to find a tan and black male, parents have OFA hip and ankle certification that is good or better, tests for DM and isn't bred as a show dog, I want a straight back. And shipping? (Will go anywhere close to Florida or South Carolina) The places near me have almost none of the things I just mentioned.
Should I look at other things? Does anything replace OFA certification? I know that schutzhund is a EU certification or something like that? But I have no idea how to see records of that or if it actually means something.
I might just go to the place my friends dad, who is a cop, says their department gets their german shepherds but I don't think the dogs are OFA certified either. I'm genuinely upset because I've contacted 10+ places, looked at around 50 something websites and there is always a problem. I just found a couple places that matched what I was looking for until I saw that the studs were 150-160 pounds! THAT'S INSANE!

If anyone can help me find a breeder that matches what I said I'd love it and I'd love you. Thank you.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello.

Welcome to the site. 

Unfortunately there is a lot of misinformation that you have been given that needs to be unpacked. 

Short response to some of the issues you mention: 

"Straight back" and also "old fashioned" or "old fashioned large straight back" german shepherd ads are marketing gimmicks. Those are the ones you rightly steered away from, with 100 plus pound dogs. But the straight back business is also not accurate.

Most well bred working line and show line dogs have straight backs. You can do a search on 'straight back' here on the forum and get a wealth of information regarding that topic, what is true and what is not. 

Schutzhund is* not *an "EU" certification. It is a dog sport that includes three phases, obedience, protection and tracking. The name was changed to "IPO" a couple of years ago. Many dogs are titled in this dog sport in the US. 

OFA does not check the ankle. OFA certifies for hips and elbows. OFA is the most common in the US but other certifications can be done through the German system (SV) or PennHip. 

I'm not trying to put you down either, I've had to un-learn a lot of misinformation I picked up over the years too. The internet, unfortunately, compounds the problem. You came to the right place to start learning though!

I can recommend a couple of breeders in Georgia but they are West German Showline breeders so it would depend if that particular line of dogs is suitable for you. Learn about the different lines and each line and general pros and cons. The three main lines available in the U.S. are: American Showline, West German Showline and Working lines. In the working lines there are some sub-lines that divide up between country of origin such as Czech and Belgian (among others).My suggestion is to take some time learning here

Mostly, the best advice I have gotten, here and in real life the most important investment you can make in getting your German Shepherd is to invest your time in researching and also meeting dogs in person. You can go to shows and IPO trials in your area and meet owners and breeders.

Also tell us what you are looking to DO with your dog, besides health and color. Do you want to compete in dog sports? Do you want a companion for hiking? How much time do you have to exercise and train? What is your budget for a well bred pup from health tested parents? They start at around $1500. 

Once you figure out which line will suit you, your family and lifestyle then people here will be better able to make direct recommendations.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Well said Gwenhwyfair!:wink2:

Also, 
What state are you in?
How far are you willing to travel?
Are you willing to have a dog shipped?

Here are some good reading materials!
(German Shepherd and Schutzhund Articles, by Wildhaus Kennels ) 
Click on "Different Types of German Shepherds"


Things to look for in a 'Responsible' Breeder

German Shepherd Guide - Home

There is a wealth of knowledge from people on this blog, so I'm sure you will find what you are looking for!

Moms


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

...:bump:....


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

To the OP - do you know what your goals are for this dog? Beyond basic training, will you be working in a sport? 
As you say "not a show dog" does that mean that you are open to show lines or looking to working lines? Working lines can have more intense drive than show lines but some show line dogs still work very well.
If you are up to a fair amount of drive (to very high drive) I can recommend a breeder but they are on the west coast. When I lived in Arkansas I made my second purchase from this person. Flew out to pick her up, brought her home as carry-on luggage (for an extra fee even then). Well-worth the trip for me. (This is a person that you tell what you are looking for in a pup, what your goals are, what you want to do and they say "this pup.") All parents are health certified, all parents have at least an IPO 1 title. The pup will have limited registration until they get their IPO 1 title and have passed their health tests (hips and elbows). 

Basically, do not be afraid to look across the nation for what you want. Shipping charges, well, so what? A trip to a new location? Make it an adventure.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Schutzhund 1, 2, 3 and IPO 1, 2, 3 -- What this means is that the dog has got a score of 70 or above in tracking, obedience and protection at which ever level is listed. If you want to understand this better, you might search for a trial near you and watch. To be able to participate in 1/2/3 levels, the dog must first get it's BH (which is basically a temperment test with an obedience routine + a lot of other stuff). No dog is eligible for a BH until they are 15 or 18 months old (I'm not real clear on that.) 

DVG-America (the dash is important) has a list of upcoming trials and locations. It also lists clubs.

I don't know that much about USA (not even the full name of the organization!) but they also have clubs (more, I think, than DVG). Visiting clubs would give you an idea of breeders that produce what you want.


----------

